# Made Ghee



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I tried to make ghee and don't know if I did it right. After you have cooked it down, does the end result solidify, or does it stay in its final liquid form?

I've only seen pictures of it cooking and put in jars; but never the end result.

I don't know if I didn't cook it down long enough or what; mine solidified; still looks like unsalted butter. Sure could use some help here. Thanks!


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

You are good to go. Ghee is just butter that has had the milk solids separated out so that it won't scorch as easily when used for cooking. Ghee will solidify when cool. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

As was posted ... it is good to go.

Congrats!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

What is the expected shelf life of a covered container of ghee, kept at or below 60* F in a dark dry environment? Thank you in advance for your response(s).


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Ghee made from pure butter, no veggie oils ect., will last on the shelf indefinitely. I personally would make ghee out of any butter intended for long term storage rather than canning straight butter, as it is the milk solids in butter which go rancid. Ghee can be used in any recipe that calls for butter without noticing much difference, if any, in the end product.

It should be kept oxygen free or the free radicals which will start spoilage will get a foothold in it. Canning in glass jars is recommended. 

Darkness is best for long term storage as well, although a jar kept on the kitchen counter will be good for a few months of immediate use under most conditions. That same jar if kept in the fridge will keep up to 12 months. Use a clean spoon to remove it from the jar.

Properly canned ghee made from quality unsalted butter is good for 15-20 years unopened and has the added benefit of being good for you when used for cooking, unlike vegetable cooking oils.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

When I purchase organic ghee it has an expiration date on it. Now I have used 6 month old ghee but does it expire?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

All store bought products have expiry dates or use by dates. The product in question determines if you need to pay attention to them or not.

For example; an expiry date on a jug of milk will give you a heads up that maybe a sniff test is a good idea to avoid a mouthful of sour milk. It won't kill you but the experience will be unpleasant. 

Refer to post #5 above about the shelf life of ghee. Its one of those products that if it is made from pure butter and not a mix of butter and vegetable oils on the cheap, that the expiry date does not mean anything.

If using store bought ghee, read the ingredient list and make an informed decision as to the shelf life.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Many Thanks Clem! Now I can enjoy my ghee without worrying...I've heard it has an indefinite shelf life too; if stored properly. I may make more and can it for the future before butter goes to $5.00 a pound!


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Another thing to note about "expiration" dates -- they're supposed to be more about the seller than the consumer. The date given on most things is the date that they must be SOLD by, not CONSUMED by. For the rest, that date is simply the date by which the full nutrient content of the item will begin to diminish -- it's not going to kill you, and there will still be some nutrients available, just not as many as would be if the item had been consumed earlier.

The fact is, veggies in bags with this date, etc., have already lost most of their nutrients by the time they hit the store shelves. 

I've bought milk that had a "best before" date a week or more out, which was already starting to turn, and we have consumed milk well past it's "best before" date with no change in taste or adverse effects. 

Use your nose, and when it doubt, throw it out, but the fact is, those dates are a tool for regulating trade, not health.


----------



## aknodak (Feb 25, 2014)

Interesting concept...do you truly "can" it (in a glass jar), or water bath it?


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Ghee can be water bath canned for 10 minutes. It doesn't have to be water bathed though. It can be poured hot into hot sterile jars and with lids applied tightly, it will self can the same way as lard and tallow.


----------

